# Soap Jelly



## Buckscent (Sep 27, 2016)

Anyone make em? Use em? Sell em? Any info please


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 27, 2016)

Never sold well for us


----------



## lsg (Sep 28, 2016)

I have made shower jelly, just for family  and friends.  The recipe I use has lots of lather and does not need refrigeration.


----------



## zolveria (Dec 8, 2016)

*I make them*

i use Irish Moss. I soak the moss over night. and rinse clean
I blend the seaweed with some water and boil until i create a paste.

1 cup of fluid requires 1 oz of  seaweed extract.

u believe the type that is affordable is IOTA you can double the extract for a firm jelly.

you can add to this paste colorant surfactant. oils. walnut shells etc. and presrvative. 
creating a soap paste. or place them in molds  for jelly.


----------



## shoresoap (Dec 22, 2016)

I've made - and sold - bath/shower jelly. Teens or 20 somethings are more apt to buy it. Seems I only used 3 ingredients to make a batch. I need to make more for spring/summer shows.


----------

